
MRI disabled every iOS device in facility - sxp
https://www.reddit.com/comments/9mk2o7
======
craftyguy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18173614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18173614)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18189170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18189170)

------
existencebox
Wasn't there followup that this wasn't actually the helium, but lack of proper
shielding for some of the EM radiation? I believe it also turned out that
there were other dead devices too, they just happened to see a lot of
i-devices first.

(A brief skim through the thread and I didn't see a note outside of a few
people thinking "it's really probably EM", but I recall my wife mentioning
this earlier in the week and being deflated at the mundane outcome)

